# 7500 dollar buy



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, Yesterday my dad and I started out on our journey to Cherry Valley, Illinois. We were headed that way to look at and potentially buy a JCB 406 articulating wheel loader. The loader came with a quick attach bucket and forks. The machine has 9400 hours on the body. The motor was rebuilt last summer. Also the body has brand new paint on it that is less than a month old. The machine was used to loader sod, stone, and many different landscaping supplies. The loader has aux. hydro's. My truck is completely stock and it pulled it like a dream. The trailer I used had 3 7000 pound axles on it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice find! Thats a real nice trailer too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice setup. You sure like buying stuff from this area don't ya? lol.
Glad that dmax pulled nicely, do you know what the weight was?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark13;788219 said:


> Nice setup. You sure like buying stuff from this area don't ya? lol.
> Glad that dmax pulled nicely, do you know what the weight was?


Yeah, My dad has been looking for something like this for sometime and i showed him the ad on machinarytrader.com on wednesday and we went to go look at it yesterday.

My truck was maxed out as far as weight. I am sure if I got pulled over I would of been SOL. The trailer could of hauled more as its rated for 21,000 pounds. I think my truck is rated for 14,000 or something?. IDK.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

nice score


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

But the big question, Ryan.... how are you gonna tow that thing to MY house where it belongs? 

How are things??


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice unit. Good buy. Like the size.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Good deal....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

YardMedic;788252 said:


> But the big question, Ryan.... how are you gonna tow that thing to MY house where it belongs?
> 
> How are things??


Hey Kevin, I'll just throw the thing on that trailer I pulled it home with.

Things have been good, Staying busy with work, and fighting fire. What have you been up too?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice find. you should consider air bags or something for that dmax lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;788324 said:


> nice find. you should consider air bags or something for that dmax lol


Yeah, she's dragging ass a little. Could have moved the machine back 6-12 inches too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2COR517;788332 said:


> Yeah, she's dragging ass a little. Could have moved the machine back 6-12 inches too.


ya personally I would have tried to fit the body of the machine on the axles to balance the weight better. just my opinion tho it would have helped on the drag quit a bit if the machine could have gone to the back more.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks to be loaded just right to me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;788332 said:


> Yeah, she's dragging ass a little. Could have moved the machine back 6-12 inches too.


We brought my truck home on the back of a 22' car trailer and it had the blade in the bed of the truck, we towed it with my dads 2wd 2001 f150.... The drag here is nothing compared to that haha


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, nice machine and sweet trailer. Looks about the same size as a Deere 244. 

You must have neglected to post the pics of the Prius drivers yelling at you for taking up 18 spaces:realmad:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;788380 said:


> Oh yeah, nice machine and sweet trailer. Looks about the same size as a Deere 244.
> 
> You must have neglected to post the pics of the Prius drivers yelling at you for taking up 18 spaces:realmad:


Prius drivers.... :realmad:ussmileyflag


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I think the loader could of been moved back between the 2nd and 3rd axle. Really the thing pulled great and it couldn't of gone better. Now the roads in Chicago suck tho. I think it was I90 that we were on. OMG! I thought some of our roads were in poor shape.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;788419 said:


> I think the loader could of been moved back between the 2nd and 3rd axle. Really the thing pulled great and it couldn't of gone better. Now the roads in Chicago suck tho. I think it was I90 that we were on. OMG! I thought some of our roads were in poor shape.


ya must be I90 because I90 in ny sucks lol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;788433 said:


> ya must be I90 because I90 in ny sucks lol


Yeah we were on I 90


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Not just the roads but Chicago sucks....don't even enjoy visiting there!

Good deal looks great!


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

where in cherry valley did you get that? thats my neck of the woods. cooling sod farm?Yea 90 kinda sucks its usally the stop and go what sucks the worst.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, did I read that price right? Nice


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ShadeScapesInc.;788578 said:


> where in cherry valley did you get that? thats my neck of the woods. cooling sod farm?Yea 90 kinda sucks its usally the stop and go what sucks the worst.


We did actually get the loader from Cooling. Nice guy. Honest too.



Brant'sLawnCare;788609 said:


> Wow, did I read that price right? Nice


Yes sir. I found it on machinerytrader.com. He was asking 9,800 for it. I called him last week wednesday and asked him about the loader, and asked what his rock bottom dollar is on the machine. He told me 7,800 if I came on saturday.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice buy! and of course the truck pulled it great, its a d-max!!!! Is that your trailer too?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;788675 said:


> We did actually get the loader from Cooling. Nice guy. Honest too.
> 
> Yes sir. I found it on machinerytrader.com. He was asking 9,800 for it. I called him last week wednesday and asked him about the loader, and asked what his rock bottom dollar is on the machine. He told me 7,800 if I came on saturday.


You guys got a good deal on that. What plans do you have for it? Gonna plow with it this winter?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

No action pics or vids yet? I'm curious to see how it performs, I've been thinking about trying to find something like that as well.

Great looking little machine!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;788700 said:


> Is that your trailer too?


Hey Mike, no the trailer isn't ours. Its a guy I work withs dads trailer.



Brant'sLawnCare;788707 said:


> You guys got a good deal on that. What plans do you have for it? Gonna plow with it this winter?


My dad wants to put a grapple bucket on it and us it for picking up firewood as my parents own a outdoor wood burner. I am def. going to use it this winter. I am just starting to look for a used 10 foot heavy weight western plow. Something really I can make a bracket and weld the plow onto so I can hook it up to the loader.



JohnnyU;788740 said:


> No action pics or vids yet? I'm curious to see how it performs, I've been thinking about trying to find something like that as well.Great looking little machine!


No pics or vids of it in action yet. The cylinder that locks the bucket and any other attachments on to the loader is being rebuilt at this present time. It was just the seals and I think one of the bushings was just starting to go bad so those are being replace. Otherwise the loader checks out in tip top quality condition.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice loader ....best of luck with it*


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I will let you know if I hear of anyone selling a 10' plow.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;789513 said:


> Well I will let you know if I hear of anyone selling a 10' plow.


Awesome thanks. I hate to be picky but a old school western boss or meyer would be great. Fischers are nice but you don't get much of a cutting edge with the, and meyers are well everyone knows about them. But for the right price I am not going to be to picky.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, but Ryan the beauty of Fisher (one of their many attributes) is their trip edge. The blade integrity is among the toughest out there. Cutting edges for that size plow are reversible too, so you'd get twice the life. You may be able to get or fabricate a heavier edge for whatever you get


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

YardMedic;789590 said:


> Ah, but Ryan the beauty of Fisher (one of their many attributes) is their trip edge. The blade integrity is among the toughest out there. Cutting edges for that size plow are reversible too, so you'd get twice the life. You may be able to get or fabricate a heavier edge for whatever you get


This is true. I have thought about that. If I do end up with a fisher plow I will def fab up a larger cutting edge.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks good!! should be nice addition


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice buy! i want it! whats the lift capacity?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;788208 said:


> Hey guys, Yesterday my dad and I started out on our journey to Cherry Valley, Illinois. We were headed that way to look at and potentially buy a JCB 406 articulating wheel loader. The loader came with a quick attach bucket and forks. The machine has 9400 hours on the body. The motor was rebuilt last summer. Also the body has brand new paint on it that is less than a month old. The machine was used to loader sod, stone, and many different landscaping supplies. The loader has aux. hydro's. My truck is completely stock and it pulled it like a dream. The trailer I used had 3 7000 pound axles on it.


Do you have a CDL?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;790731 said:


> Do you have a CDL?


I doubt he was over 26K.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;790732 said:


> I doubt he was over 26K.


Pretty tough not to be with a 21k trailer.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Three axle trailer, I hear those eat tires. Nice buy


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;790734 said:


> Pretty tough not to be with a 21k trailer.


I don't think the trailer weighs 21K. It's gross weight rating is probably around 21K. While he never specified the GVWR of the trailer, it's safe to presume it's around 21K, because he DID say it had three 7K axles. The trailer probably weighs around 3-4K, the machine 10-12K, the truck 7-8K. Max would be 24K. Probably closer to 20-22K in actuality.

I would be curious if he has his truck registered for that kind of weight.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;790746 said:


> I don't think the trailer weighs 21K. It's gross weight rating is probably around 21K. While he never specified the GVWR of the trailer, it's safe to presume it's around 21K, because he DID say it had three 7K axles. The trailer probably weighs around 3-4K, the machine 10-12K, the truck 7-8K. Max would be 24K. Probably closer to 20-22K in actuality.


CDL requirements are based on GVWR not actual weight or registered weight (unless one of those two are over GVWR).

Pretty safe bet to say that the trailers GVWR is at least 21k, not likely that it was derated.

Truck is ~8800 to ~9200

GCWR =30k well above 26k



2COR517;790746 said:


> I would be curious if he has his truck registered for that kind of weight.


IDK but I don't think IL does combo registration.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In Illinois, a CDL is required when you are towing anything with a GVWR over 10,000 lbs, when GCWR is above 26,000 lbs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oh boy, Scooty, just stirring the pot again, aren't you?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

tojay22;790730 said:


> nice buy! i want it! whats the lift capacity?


Thanks, It'll lift about 3500 pounds.



cretebaby;790731 said:


> Do you have a CDL?


I have my chauffer.



bike5200;790737 said:


> Three axle trailer, I hear those eat tires. Nice buy


The rear axle will go thru tires quicker than the other 2 axles.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;790822 said:


> Oh boy, Scooty, just stirring the pot again, aren't you?


Who, me????????????????? Was just asking :waving:



JohnnyU;790804 said:


> In Illinois, a CDL is required when you are towing anything with a GVWR over 10,000 lbs, when GCWR is above 26,000 lbs.


The same as everywhere else ( except CA)



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;790835 said:


> I have my chauffer.


What the hell is that???

Isn't that someone who drives you around? LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crete - you are of course technically correct. I think. I'll have to dig out the CDL book tomorrow. However, I don't think he would get a ticket, as long as he was registered properly. The truck is more than capable of hauling it, I presume the trailer brakes work properly, and it was a one shot deal. I think if he were pulling it with an old F150 in poor repair, that might be a different story. And he was under the 26K. I think if you went to court, you could confuse the judge in a hurry the way those laws are written.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The other thing to think about is appearance. He doesn't appear to be a hot-shotter, nor does the truck or trailer look to be overloaded. As long as you have those in your favor, you should be fine. 

I have small magnetic signs that read "NOT FOR HIRE" that I slap on when hauling my junk to or from a race/park. It's harder to get away with when towing a piece of business equipment such as that though.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would have moved the truck back a little bit more to help the truck look a little bit lighter, but other then that i dont think he would have gotton and tickets if he were to get stopped aslong as he had the safety sticker on the truck and trailer!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Crete, I need my chauffeur for work. Dot is requiring it now. All of our trucks for work need us dot numbers, and we have to strap everything down,



JohnnyU;790900 said:


> The other thing to think about is appearance. He doesn't appear to be a hot-shotter, nor does the truck or trailer look to be overloaded. As long as you have those in your favor, you should be fine.
> 
> I have small magnetic signs that read "NOT FOR HIRE" that I slap on when hauling my junk to or from a race/park. It's harder to get away with when towing a piece of business equipment such as that though.


I think I would of been fine. The machine is for personal use only so its retired now.



the new boss 92;790903 said:


> i would have moved the truck back a little bit more to help the truck look a little bit lighter, but other then that i dont think he would have gotton and tickets if he were to get stopped aslong as he had the safety sticker on the truck and trailer!


I would of moved the load back some, but it didn't look like I had enough tongue weight. And we had to go down I90 and that highway sucks major D. It is in the worst shape.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JohnnyU;790900 said:


> The other thing to think about is appearance. He doesn't appear to be a hot-shotter, nor does the truck or trailer look to be overloaded. As long as you have those in your favor, you should be fine.
> 
> I have small magnetic signs that read "NOT FOR HIRE" that I slap on when hauling my junk to or from a race/park. It's harder to get away with when towing a piece of business equipment such as that though.


A "Not For Hire" Sign is like having a sign that says "Pull Me Over" LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;790921 said:


> Crete, I need my chauffeur for work.


Seriously, whats a chauffer license?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;790897 said:


> Crete - you are of course technically correct. I think. I'll have to dig out the CDL book tomorrow. However, I don't think he would get a ticket, as long as he was registered properly. The truck is more than capable of hauling it, I presume the trailer brakes work properly, and it was a one shot deal. I think if he were pulling it with an old F150 in poor repair, that might be a different story. And he was under the 26K. I think if you went to court, you could confuse the judge in a hurry the way those laws are written.


It really isn't that confusing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

cretebaby;790934 said:


> Seriously, whats a chauffer license?


In Michigan USDOT is requiring all commercail vehicals to have USDOT numbers and All employees that drive the company vehicals to have chauffer license. Its weird I know but now I can drive a limo. I can also drive people around while they have adult beverages.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chauffeur


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

crete - In Michigan, you have to have one of two licenses (either a chauffeur license or a cdl) if your commercial vehicles GCWR is over 12,000lbs. a chauffeur license is good for anything up to 26,000lbs.
anything over that requires you to have a cdl

also - he was 100% legal there as he was hauling it for private use. you are exempt if its your personal property and not company property (some officers will want proof of this) - this is the reason you don't need a cdl to drive one of the big fancy bus like motor homes. don't need the licenses, don't have to go through weigh stations or any of that stuff


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

cretebaby;790930 said:


> A "Not For Hire" Sign is like having a sign that says "Pull Me Over" LOL


No, not really. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

deffinaly wounld have been fine, i got pulled over with a 6500 Cadillac elderado on a deck over trailer with a 454 with a trans and 2 small blocks in the bed, the cop made sure i hade working trailer breaks and told me to get a d plate or make multiple trips. i was sitting about 16k on my 8k reggie!


----------

